# Need Advice on Picking Ferns



## eclipsepilot (Mar 15, 2009)

I just finished my 90 gallon tall viv. I want to put three ferns in it. Being new to ferns I am not sure what to put in. I like the look of the rabbit foot and the Nephrolepis exaltata 'Elzevir', but I don't know much about them. Two spots in my tank where I would like ferns are on the floor of the tank where they would be planted in substrate. I used the dendro bedding and tree fern mixture recommended by black jungle. the two spots are moist but well drained and a little less than moderate light. The third spot is shaded and it also a spot with substrate (like a foamed in pot) that does not dry. It is constantly moist from the splashing and spray from the waterfall. I am open to anythng and would really like some input before I buy ferns for these spots.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The Rabbit Foot is an epiphyte, and it's fuzzy little rhizomes are used to hold onto objects, they will NOT do well if the rhizomes are planted IN a substrate and they really don't need a true substrate as such. The higher spot on the mushroom would be ideal for them. You could probably mount it just above the substrate onto the background wood on the other two spots, but it will end up climbing up the wall.

Nephrolepis exaltata 'Elzevir' is a very teeny tiny version of the Boston Fern ever so popular as a houseplant. Probably the biggest issue I have with these Boston Fern cultivars is that it NEEDS good airflow, but the fronds tend to be congested enough to make that difficult. This will be a fern that will need to have it's fronds and rhizomes dry out after a misting or it may get all rotty. It loves the humidity, but wet sitting on it without enough air movement is disaster. In contrast to the thick fuzzy rhizomes of the Rabbit Foot, this fern has wiry little twigs. When you want to plant this in the tank in whichever spot you choose, shake the extra substrate off the roots and just sit the plant on top of the patch of substrate you want rather than planting it IN. This will make sure that even if you're not sure what are roots and what are rhizomes, that the rhizomes will stay above the substrate while it will be able to grow roots down INTO the substrate like it wants. I often chop most of the roots off and plop them down. A happy and healthy plants will sprout new roots pretty quick and hold itself upright on it's own power within a week or two, and be really strong after a month. I've had this stuff grow on peat mud before, but the key was that the rhizomes could NOT be IN the peat mud, and it spent a great deal of effort climbing up everything else to get away, but sent roots there for water.

The splashing and spray from the waterfall may be another challenge... I know some lovely ferns that would be happy as all get out around water, but not IN the substrate (again, rhizomes clinging onto something), but most of them are not classic frondy ferns and they'd probably rather be on the wall holding the substrate back rather than in the substrate area itself. Some examples would be the varieties of Java Fern (from wide leaves to narrow little straps, trilobe versions, crested version called Windelov, etc.) and Bolbitus (one species gets between a foot and 18inch tall, but I also have a micro version at only a few inches, and a trilobed version similar to the java ferns) - both popular aquarium plants that are actually semi-aquatic and LOVE wet feet. Selaginella are a fern relative that also live stream side and would love the splashing, and come in a number of growth forms - some of which look more fern like than the strap leaved Javas LOL. 

Pteris cretica and Korean Rock Fern are two other really good terrarium ferns with variability in their ability to handle wet. I've had them both grow in muddy conditions, BUT their rhizomes were again above the muck, and I don't know how much plash tolerance they'd have from the water. Asplenium and Adiantum species are other popular terrarium ferns, but like to be mounted above a surface and have good airflow. Probably the majority of the ferns in the tropical terrarium hobby are epiphytes, as the terrestrials can often be massive.


----------



## eclipsepilot (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response. The splash spot isn't soupy or muddy wet. It just never dries out it is constantly moist the waterfall gives it an occasional drip. Would a Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong' fern do all right with constant moisture? I am glad you told me about the korean rock ferns and the Pteris cretica I really like the look of the rock fern not so much into the Pteris cretica. 
Where is a good placeto buy these plants so far I have bought most of my plants from black jungle and neoherpteculture, but being on the west coast I get raped on the shipping costs do you know of any plant guys on the west coast?

Thanks Again


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not really sure, depends on if the leaves of the plant would get to dry out. It doesn't mind moist substrate or humidity, but I'm not sure if it would like getting dripped on with no possibility of drying out - it could rot. You may just have to try it and see... if you break up the plant into multiple plants you can try it in a couple spots and see which it likes best.

Sadly I'm on the east coast, so I don't buy too often from the west coast! I think a couple of regular plant vendors in the classifieds are from California and what not, you may be able to check with one of them and see if they have some or could get some.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

IMHO you can't do better than a Korean Rock Fern for terrestrial and an ET Fern for the background. They stay nice and tight and always look good. The ET Ferns have a very tropical look to them. They're bright green and very soft looking. 

I have white rabbits foot ferns as well and they look super straggly once they start to grow.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Weird, I've had rabbit's foot do just fine. They started to wander after a while, and since it was one rhizome you'd get this line of leaves instead of a clump. It may just have been conditions. There are a number of the thick creeping rhizome ferns in the hobby, each a little different (BJ has a number on their site) but all are pretty much grown the same way I described rabbits foot.

We may be thinking of a different plant, but the ET fern I worked with (Polypodium formosanum 'Cristatum') got WAY bigger than my rabbits foot (1-2 feet compared to maybe 6 inches). There are a number of "Rabbit's Foot" ferns which are various Davallia species, so that may be part of it, we may have been working with different species.


----------



## eclipsepilot (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I ordered the "elzivir" and the korean rock fern they should be here on Wednesday thanks for the advice.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Weird, I've had rabbit's foot do just fine. They started to wander after a while, and since it was one rhizome you'd get this line of leaves instead of a clump. It may just have been conditions. There are a number of the thick creeping rhizome ferns in the hobby, each a little different (BJ has a number on their site) but all are pretty much grown the same way I described rabbits foot.
> 
> We may be thinking of a different plant, but the ET fern I worked with (Polypodium formosanum 'Cristatum') got WAY bigger than my rabbits foot (1-2 feet compared to maybe 6 inches). There are a number of "Rabbit's Foot" ferns which are various Davallia species, so that may be part of it, we may have been working with different species.


Could be. Mine always start out nice and tight but then get out of control quickly.

In my experience ET Ferns (same scientific name as you stated) pretty much dwarf themselves depending on their location. I have one high up that gets lots of light but in a highly drained area that is a miniature version of one growing lower down that gets a steady supply of water and low light. The one up top has fronds that are about 3" long. The one below has fronds that are easily 7-8," and I have no doubt that it will continue to get bigger and bigger with time. Both seem to be healthy and growing, just at different rates and different sizes. 

I guess I technically have a bonzai version of it up top. It's starved of water and has intense light so the leaves have dwarfed themselves, yet it continues to sprout new fronds just fine.

Edit: pic for reference. The dwarf is in the top right corner, just to the left of the yellow/red bromeliad. It's blown out but you can see the size. The other is midway down in the middle.

IMG_2935 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good to know, I probably had it at the lower light intensity so it outgrew the rabbit's foot species I had. I was at Longwood Gardens over the weekend and saw a number of different "rabbit's foot" ferns that were GORGEOUS.... and many were the larger species showing how misleading the name could be LOL. Some of these ferns may just have greater size plasticity, ET ferns being one of them.

I wouldn't call it bonsai and I really hate that term when used in anything in a terrarium - the true art of bonsai involves a lot more than what is going on with the ET fern and I guess putting the credit with the person (who with bonsai has the control) rather than the plant (which just figured out the best way to live given it's situation). Sounds like your fern is doing what comes naturally to it, and acclimating to it's particular spot, while a bonsai is basically pushing the plant to the edges of what it can do in a completely artificial situation (involving trimming and training of branches AND roots in a "grow the way I want you to or die" kind of way). Granted, I've seen some figs actually kept as bonsai in terrariums, but once they are out of the pot they wouldn't be bonsai.

The fern is an epiphyte, and a tough bugger at that (seems like most epiphytes are), give the credit where it's due  And pictures! I'd love to see pictures and know the light intensities, how often it gets misted, etc.


----------

